# Community > RIP >  RIP Paora (Paul Mikkelson)

## dogmatix

Long time FnH forum member Paora (and here too, but not active for a while) passed away last night from cancer.

Rest in peace mate.

----------


## Maxx

Sad.....

----------


## Sideshow

Yep the bloody C is a right prick! Please send my regards to the family @dogmatix

----------


## Finnwolf

So young too, very sad…

----------


## Tahr

Sad. RIP

----------


## dogmatix

For those who don't know, Paul was a fishing guide in Taupo, 'The Dauntless Drift'.

He also represented NZ at the 1998 Commonwealth Games in Kuala Lumpur in gymnastics.

----------


## jakewire

RIP Paora

----------


## norsk

Sorry to hear that.

RIP Paul.

----------


## Daithi

Absolutely gutted. Paul was a hell of a nice bloke, hunting mate of my brother's. I never got to hunt or fish with him unfortunately, but he helped me a lot when I came home to NZ. He leaves a wife and son who just turned 3.

As well as The Dauntless Drift, he had hunt_harvest_nz on Instagram.

RIP Bro

----------


## distant stalker

Bugger, had a bit to do with him a few years back when we were trying our hands at the writing thing. Leaving a young family is a horrible situation, one of my greatest fears, condolences to all

----------


## NRT

Very sad RIP Paul

----------


## tiroahunta

Go well. 

Cancer doesnt take many prisoners unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mcche171

I had the pleasure of getting to know him through work and was shocked this evening when i got the call. Paul was a man who was always incredibly welcoming, knowledgeable and humble. 

I recently had a child and can remember him saying to me last year that it is the best experience and greatest privilege to be called Dad. I’m sure your son is very proud and will remember you as the gentle giant you were. 

Rest easy.

----------


## Daithi

@dogmatix there's a nice post on the H&F Taupo Facebook page

----------


## dogmatix

https://m.facebook.com/HuntFishTaupo/

----------


## ando2506

Sad to hear, Cancer sucks !  RIP

----------


## Rushy

I ever knew the man but am somehow saddened by the tributes in this thread.  Rest in peace Paul.

----------


## Woody

H&F Taupo shut up the shop so staff could attend his funeral. He will be missed by all.

----------


## dogmatix

I was a sad but beautiful day in Taupo at the funeral on Thursday.
Lots of great tributes. 
Wasn’t a dry eye at the end when his little boy said ‘Goodbye Daddy, love you’.

----------


## kawekakid

Nice guy to deal with

----------


## Kudu

Really!?...Thats terrible...way to young!

----------

